# [SOLVED] Photoshop CS3 Extended blending options not working



## Table16 (Jan 20, 2009)

I create a new image with a transparent background and make a selection and try to apply blending options to the one layer. None of them show up though. I apply a color overlay of red and nothing shows up. The blending options show underneath the layer in the layers dialog.

The weird thing is that if I open a previous image, the blending options work fine.

Any help would be awesome. Thanks.


----------



## freddyhard (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: Photoshop CS3 Extended blending options not working*

can you post screen shot of the layers dialogue and the image you are working with?


----------



## Table16 (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Photoshop CS3 Extended blending options not working*

Yea no problem:










I tried to get as much in the image as possible.


----------



## freddyhard (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: Photoshop CS3 Extended blending options not working*

for any effects to be visible you need to have pixels in some way applied in the image. so in the selection you have made, hit the paint bucket and fill it with any colour you like. then you will see all the effects applied to the layer - unless i'm missing something i think that is the problem you are having.


----------



## Table16 (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Photoshop CS3 Extended blending options not working*



dribble said:


> for any effects to be visible you need to have pixels in some way applied in the image. so in the selection you have made, hit the paint bucket and fill it with any colour you like. then you will see all the effects applied to the layer - unless i'm missing something i think that is the problem you are having.


Does that same thing apply if I'm using the 'Color Overlay' option? I thought that does fill it with a color?


----------



## freddyhard (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: Photoshop CS3 Extended blending options not working*

yes. actually the marque selection you have made will make no difference. once you apply an effect to a layer it will work with what ever pixels are on that layer. since there are none you will see no effect. just try using the brush or flood fill and you'll see all those effects working on the pixels.

EDIT: note that the colour overlay will take precedence to the gradient overlay. so if you need to see the gradient you'll have to drop the colour overlay opacity %.


----------



## Table16 (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Photoshop CS3 Extended blending options not working*

yea that was the issue, but I could have swore that I was able to apply them without anything. I don't know. Sorry for the dumb question and thanks for helping me out.


----------



## freddyhard (Jun 9, 2009)

i would not use photoshop to it's fullest. one possibility would be to drop the FILL % to 0 on the layer. none of the pixels on that layer will be visible, but they are there. then if you apply an effect, such as colour fill you will see the effect. anyway, hopefully this has sorted you for this problem.


----------



## Table16 (Jan 20, 2009)

Yea, I guess I just had a brain fart. It happens.


----------

